# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ Φ/Γ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Τ.

## mastropanagos

Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα που αφορα το υπο σημαια Αγιου Βικεντιου ελληνικων συμφεροντων Φ/Γ Αλεξανδρος Τ. το οποιο ναυαγησε στις 3/5/2006..Στο πλοιο επεβαιναν 4 Ελληνες ναυτικοι και 31 αλλοδαποι,δυστυχως μονο 7 αλλοδαποι ναυτικοι κατεφεραν να διασωθουν ενω οι υπολοιποι ειναι ακομα και σημερα αγνοουμενοι,αφου οι ερευνες που εγιναν ακομα και μια εβδομαδα μετα απεβησαν ακαρπες..!!
Το πλοιο ειχε ξεκινησει απο τη Βραζιλια φορτωμενο σιδηρομεταλλευμα με τελικο προορισμο τη Κινα,προορισμο στον οποιο δεν καταφερε να φτασει ποτε καθως 300 μιλια ανοιχτα της Αφρικης το πλοιο υπεστη ρηγμα στα υφαλα και στη συνεχεια βυθιστηκε..Παραθετω το χρονικο του ατυχηματος ετσι οπως το ειχα διαβασει σε παλιοτερο τευχος του εφοπλιστη..!

Το σήμα για κλίση και εισροή υδάτων από τον πλοίαρχο του   εμπορικού "Αλέξανδρος Τ" έφτασε το μεσημέρι της Τετάρτης στο   θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. 
Αμέσως, ενημερώθηκε το αντίστοιχο κέντρο συντονισμού της Νοτίου   Αφρικής και ξεκίνησαν οι έρευνες. 
Οι συνθήκες ήταν δύσκολες, με έντονο κυματισμό και παγωμένα νερά.   Το πλοίο παρουσίασε ρήγμα στα ύφαλα, πήρε κλίση και βυθίστηκε. 
Επί τόπου έσπευσε το παραπλέον σκάφος "Φόρτσουν Εξπρές", σημαίας   Παναμά, και περισυνέλεξε έξι αλλοδαπούς. 

Οι 4 Ελληνες Ναυτικοι που επαιβεναν στο ατυχο φορτηγο να σημειωσουμε οτι δεν βρεθηκαν ποτε,οπως ειπα και παραπανω ακομα και σημερα θεωρουνται αγνοουμενοι..!!Ας δουμε και μια φωτο του πλοιου..
alexandros.jpg
Πηγη:www.cargolaw.com

----------


## mastropanagos

Μια μικρη αναφορα για το συγκεκριμενο ναυαγιο ειχε γινει και πιο παλια σε αυτο εδω το θεμα..!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Στο τευχος του εφοπλιστη που ειχα διαβασει,ανεφερε οτι στο πλοιο προυπηρχε ρηγμα αλλα παρ'ολα αυτα εκανε το ταξιδι..!!Κριμα ομως για αυτους τους 4 Ελληνες ναυτικους που χαθηκαν στα νερα του ωκεανου..!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Παναγιώτη ,πριν την βύθιση του κάποιο κανάλι είχε επικοινωνήσει με τον καπετάνιο του βαποριού ,και έτυχε να τον ακούσω .Όταν την άλλη μέρα άκουσα ότι αγνοούνται ,συγκλονίστηκα .Αυτή μάλλον ήταν και η τελευταία φορά που τον άκουσαν οι δικοί του.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη ,πριν την βύθιση του κάποιο κανάλι είχε επικοινωνήσει με τον καπετάνιο του βαποριού ,και έτυχε να τον ακούσω .Όταν την άλλη μέρα άκουσα ότι αγνοούνται ,συγκλονίστηκα .Αυτή μάλλον ήταν και η τελευταία φορά που τον άκουσαν οι δικοί του.


Οταν ακουσα στις ειδησεις μετα απο μια εβδομαδα οτι οι ερευνες σταματανε χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα,τοτε ειχα συγκλονιστει και εγω πραγματικα mastrokosta,και κατα τη διαρκεια του μπαρκου ετυχε να πεσει στα χερια μου ενα τευχος του εφοπλιστη και εκει διαβασα και το αρθρο για το πλοιο και τους 4 ναυτικους..!!Καπετανιος-Υποπλοιαρχος-Πρωτος μηχανικος-Δευτερος μηχανικος..!!Ακομα αγνοουμενοι..!!

----------

